# My little helpers



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

It was such a beautiful weekend, we decided to get out all the deck furniture!!!!

Abbey and Archie have agreed this is a good place to put the lounge chairs
[attachment=51773:Abbey_an..._lounges.jpg]


Yes, this will do fine....
[attachment=51774:Abbey_relaxing.jpg]


Poor Ava baby had to find a shady place on the deck to lay. She sure loves to run around outside :biggrin: 
I'll have to try to find a chair very low to the ground for her.
[attachment=51775:Ava_layi...the_deck.jpg] 



I knew it was too good to be true - today is chilly and rainy again  

Happy Spring!


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

You had some great little helpers! LOL! All so precious! And Ava is such a little peanut!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The pictures of the babies are darling~~~Spring has sprung!!!! Little Ava is such a cuddlebug wrapped up in such a small package!!! I love looking at your pictures............BY THE WAY.....HOW IS POOLBOY, PAT???????? Sorry, couldn't resist!!!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aww they are so cute! what a sweet little face


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Apr 29 2009, 09:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769503


> The pictures of the babies are darling~~~Spring has sprung!!!! Little Ava is such a cuddlebug wrapped up in such a small package!!! I love looking at your pictures............BY THE WAY.....HOW IS POOLBOY, PAT???????? Sorry, couldn't resist!!!! LOL!!!!!![/B]



Ahhhhhh yes, "Pool Boy" is still at my house... :tender: ....but I have a feeling he won't be for long. :smcry: 

Stan doesn't like him around....booooo :thmbdn: 

Ava's gonna miss her "boyfriend" - as soon as he comes in the house, he puts his shoes outback and settles in to comb her hair. ......I'm gonna miss him too! :faint:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.. adorable pics Pat... :wub: Ava is a sweet heart in the last pic... i just wanna squeeeze her! lol :wub2: Your giving me puppy fever! :exploding:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wowza that looks like a little piece of heaven! I would love dearly to live by the water. Let's see... Abbey and Archie have a spot to call their own, but poor little Ava has no place to lay her wee little fluffy body???? SOMEONE CALL ANIMAL CONTROL!!! ANIMAL CRUELTY!!! :smpullhair: 

You better just send that sweet little peanut to me. I have LOTS of places for her to lay her wee little self. And Jett would be thrilled to share any of his spots with her. He's a great snuggler. :hugging:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

LOL, they look so comfy lounging around. Ava is such a beauty. :wub: I think she would be too cute in her mini lounge chair. 

Here is a cute one with an umbrella to give her shade. It comes in Pink too. :wub: 
http://www.ababy.com/itempage.asp?Category...mpaign=datafeed


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Awww Pat I love your three little helpers. Ava has stolen a piece of my heart. Archie & Abbey stole a chunk of it long ago. Where is Tink? Is he lounging around in the house?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

You have such delightful helpers! I hope they got a reward for all their hard work.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Apr 29 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769526


> LOL, they look so comfy lounging around. Ava is such a beauty. :wub: I think she would be too cute in her mini lounge chair.
> 
> Here is a cute one with an umbrella to give her shade. It comes in Pink too. :wub:
> http://www.ababy.com/itempage.asp?Category...mpaign=datafeed[/B]



:blush: Oh, I've got two of them....guess I'll have to get them out.....good idea
[attachment=51776:Arch_sme..._a_chair.jpg]


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Love these photos, looks like a great place to live and the flowers are blooming and everything. It was beautiful here on the weekend too but cold and rainy by Tuesday. The pups know where to get comfortable...poor little Ava, she's so cute.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 29 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769532


> QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Apr 29 2009, 10:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769526





> LOL, they look so comfy lounging around. Ava is such a beauty. :wub: I think she would be too cute in her mini lounge chair.
> 
> Here is a cute one with an umbrella to give her shade. It comes in Pink too. :wub:
> http://www.ababy.com/itempage.asp?Category...mpaign=datafeed[/B]



:blush: Oh, I've got two of them....guess I'll have to get them out.....good idea
[attachment=51776:Arch_sme..._a_chair.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww..... :wub: :wub: :wub: 


Shame on you PAT!!!! How could you like poor little Ava sleep on wood like that when you have those in the shed.  :smtease: Poor little Ava.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Poor Ava - she has to be the most ill kept little lady. I love those little chairs - get those out for Miss Ava!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

AWW Ava's big sis and bro left no room for their little tot of a sister?! I bet Mommy scooped her up...somehow I don't think Pat could bare to leave poor little Ava laying on the deck by herself for very long! 

Cute pics Pat!!!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Beautiful shots! What a great way to relax! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

They are so cute Pat. I'm madly in love with your fluffs!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Oh Pat!! How adorable are they out there??? Kisses for everyone, I just love them so ( you too)>!!! :wub: x0x0x0 N


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my is A-Team adorable!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Cute pictures!!!! It looks like everyone enjoyed the beautiful weather!!! :Sunny Smile:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those really are cute pictures and if you'll let me come live with you by the water I'll comb Ava. Heck I'll comb all the fluffs! I'm sure the "pool boy" is more eye candy but I know how to use a brush. :smtease: 
Great pictures! I always love seeing pictures of all your kids. :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww they are all so gorgeous.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Ava needs a little Malibu Barbie chair of her own.  Darling pics. Send some sunshine here, please.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Apr 29 2009, 11:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=769735


> Those really are cute pictures and if you'll let me come live with you by the water I'll comb Ava. Heck I'll comb all the fluffs! I'm sure the "pool boy" is more eye candy but I know how to use a brush. :smtease:
> Great pictures! I always love seeing pictures of all your kids. :wub:[/B]



:Happy_Dance: Sounds like a plan! We can send Stan to your house and the men can grumble all they want and we can PARTY with puppies every day and swim and drink wine and take pictures!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*those helpers are sooo sweet. 
little ava looks like she feels left out...awwhhhhh poor baby. 
you surely need a baby chair to sit with your brother and sister :wub: :wub: :wub: *


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

cute little helpers :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat looks like you have one to many to me, I'll take the one in the shade B) you won't miss that little white fluffy :wub:


----------

